# Dabel Brothers Book Adaptations into Graphic Novels



## The_Khan (May 10, 2006)

Here is Magician Cover #4B, it is subject to some changes before it comes out.  It shows the Tsurani warriors and a Dark One, Pug, Kulgan, and Tully.  You can see in the background the green skies of the Tsurani homeworld as well as some native creatures as well, enjoy


----------



## The_Khan (May 11, 2006)

*Re:*

Here is the five page preview of Red Prophet issue #2, enjoy 

http://www.newsarama.com/forums/showthread.php?p=1966254


----------



## The_Khan (May 23, 2006)

*Laurell K. Hamilton Anita Blake*

Here is the Jean-Claude cover, it is subject to change before it hit the shelves, enjoy


----------



## The_Khan (May 26, 2006)

*Jane Lindskold's Firekeeper:Through Wolf's Eyes Adaptation*

Here is the news, enjoy 

http://www.newsarama.com/forums/showthread.php?t=71864


----------



## BastionLightbringer (May 26, 2006)

Fantastic art. I wish you would give the artist's name, he deserves some kudos. I'm not familiar with most of these books, but you guys did a great job on the Hedge Knight, so I might have to pick these up.

Thanks
Bastion


----------



## The_Khan (May 30, 2006)

*Re:*

Brett Booth is drawing Anita Blake as well as Raymond E. Feist's Magician Apprentice.  I'm happy to hear that you read The Hedge Knight  You can find most of our products on our webstore http://dbprostore.com/catalog/index.php

Here is page 1 of Guilty Pleasure, which shows Anita speaking with Willie, enjoy


----------



## The_Khan (Jun 6, 2006)

*Anita Blake*

Here is when Anita faces the Wererat and his army of rats, this cover is subject to change before it hits the shelves, enjoy


----------



## The_Khan (Jun 7, 2006)

*George R.R. Martin's The Hedge Knight Adaptation*

For those of you who's read A Song of Ice and Fire Series.  This adaptation is of The Hedge Knight, which is the prequel to ASoIF.  It takes place about 100 years before A Game of Thrones, so the Targaryens are still in power and rule over the kingdoms.

Here is page #1, enjoy


----------



## jonesy (Jun 7, 2006)

Hi there Ernst! Long time no see.  

I've been spending a lot less time on the Net recently so there has been a lot less contact with online acquaintances too. It's nice to see, umm, read old friends now and then.  



			
				The_Khan said:
			
		

> For those of you who's read A Song of Ice and Fire Series.



And you don't even need any knowledge of the novel series to enjoy it. It's simply one of the most beautifully written and drawn books there is.


----------



## The_Khan (Jun 7, 2006)

*Re:*

Jonesy my friend, yes, it has been a long time, it's good to see you again 

I was away from the net for awhile as we were busy signing up new authors, the list joining us is getting longer and longer, but this is a very good thing for fantasy/scifi/horror/romance book readers 


Thank you, and we are determined to keep the highest quality and making the graphic novels the best they can be for our fans.  Thanks again and please check out some of our newer adaptations


----------



## The_Khan (Jun 8, 2006)

*Re:*

Here is page 2 of the Hedge Knight, enjoy


----------



## jonesy (Jun 11, 2006)

The_Khan said:
			
		

> Thank you, and we are determined to keep the highest quality and making the graphic novels the best they can be for our fans.  Thanks again and please check out some of our newer adaptations



Can I ask what's with the rumours that you might be doing A Game of Thrones too? Any truth in them? And if yes, how many books are you planning to fit it into?


----------



## The_Khan (Jun 12, 2006)

*Re:*

Jonesy my friend, it is true.  But the next thing on our plate before we get started with it, is the adaptation of Sworn Sword.  Once we're done with that, we'll be ready to start A Game of Thrones.  We are still working out the details as to how many issues it will be.  But once we are finished with Sworn Sword we'll let you and all the other fans know.  Thanks 

Here is page 3, enjoy


----------



## jonesy (Jun 12, 2006)

The_Khan said:
			
		

> Jonesy my friend, it is true.  But the next thing on our plate before we get started with it, is the adaptation of Sworn Sword.  Once we're done with that, we'll be ready to start A Game of Thrones.  We are still working out the details as to how many issues it will be.  But once we are finished with Sworn Sword we'll let you and all the other fans know.  Thanks



That you are doing Sworn Sword would already be the best news all year, but A Game of Thrones too? That's fantastic! You should all be knighted Messieurs Dabel. You can tell Les, David and Pascal that too.


----------



## The_Khan (Jun 12, 2006)

*Re:*

LOL, thanks I'll tell them.  Mr. Martin gave us our house symbol, it is a bell.  If you think about it, I think you might figure it out, lol 

Not to interrupt from the Hedge Knight, but I wanted to share something with you from Raymond E. Feist's Magician Apprentice Adaptation.

Here is a cover, which shows the elves when they ride into Crydee, enjoy


----------



## The_Khan (Jul 8, 2006)

*Re:*

Anita Blake Contest!

http://dbprostore.com/catalog/product_info.php?products_id=49


----------

